
We Know Everything Worth Knowing About Mark Zuckerberg - rfreytag
https://www.bloomberg.com/view/articles/2018-09-18/mark-zuckerberg-profile-reveals-origins-of-facebook-fb-problems
======
coldtea
He is a glorified (ex) 20-something that built a social profile app for his
university in PHP.

Despite the whole cult of personality the man isn't Musk, Gates, Jobs, or
anything like it.

Most of what followed were a couple of good obvious moves and connections. VC
money flowed in and the whole thing got in autopilot because it was something
that filled a gap in the market.

Zero of the success, in my opinion, was due to some special guidance from
Zuckerberg. He doesn't have any special technical savvy, he doesn't have any
special business savvy, he is not much of a people's motivator, and so on. He
is not some hustler type CEO either.

Just a kid which accidentally hit on something, and was in the right place to
make billions.

The same is true for Google IMHO (only in its case the original founders had
real technical chops). It mostly went on autopilot on the strength of the
search engine algorithm, and when it was time to monetize things the big guys
(Eric Schmidt and co) came in. Heck, Brin and Page wanted to sell Google to
Excite for $1 million in 1999.

~~~
rfreytag
Determination, mono-mania, and a willingness to meet goals by any means seems
to be the true means to 'success'.

I hope I'm wrong and Ray Dalio is right:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B9XGUpQZY38](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B9XGUpQZY38)

